
Death by Hamburger - erickhill
https://blog.marvelapp.com/death-by-hamburger
======
King-Aaron
This conversation. Again.

The hamburger menu icon came along in like 1990 when Xerox used it in a UI.
Since then, it's gradually encroached into other places, and over the last
what... decade? It's been heavily used all through the web.

"Do they understand that three horizontal stacked lines means menu?" Maybe if
you asked this question in 1999, sure. But in 2017? Come on.

